# Thyroid & Receding / sensitive gums



## JB2014 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello,

I have thyroid problems and was wondering whether receding gums and very sensitive gums could be a symptom of either (or both) hypo or hyper thyroid conditions.

Obviously not everyone has all the same symptoms but I was interested to know whether it is considered a possible symptom or whether others have experienced this in relation to their thyroid condition.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My thyroid issue was cancer, but I thought for years that I was hypo.

I have receding gums and had gum surgery about 10 years ago.

I've never heard of a proven connection between receding gums and thyroid, but I've never looked into it, either. I guess to me it's just an unfortunate coincidence. ???


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Absolutely! Welcome to the board.

If you Google the subject matter, you should turn up several credible resources.


----------

